# Grand River Monday 12-15



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Heading to the grand monday in the kayak, anyone else going to be up there?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I won't but, but it's cool to see people out on their yaks!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was there today. Very productive day swinging large flies. Reports of guys not doing too well from Rt 20 bridge to 84 bridge, but above 84 was hot.


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Above 20 was hot today. If you knew where to fish. . Drifting eggs today. Float and bottom bouncing both producing. With the warm temps those fish were lit up. Non stop action in the first hole I fished until three stooges in a flat bottom boat and a jet outboard came buzzing through the hole. I was fighting a fish at the time so I couldn't throw rocks. Why they were up that far in a boat? Go figure? All were fresh chrome.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Archer4life said:


> Above 20 was hot today. If you knew where to fish. . Drifting eggs today. Float and bottom bouncing both producing. With the warm temps those fish were lit up. Non stop action in the first hole I fished until three stooges in a flat bottom boat and a jet outboard came buzzing through the hole. I was fighting a fish at the time so I couldn't throw rocks. Why they were up that far in a boat? Go figure? All were fresh chrome.


Ahh makes sense. I only swing streamers with spey rod, so the specific runs at Kiwanis, Beaty, and Mason weren't so productive according to certain guys.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was one of those stooges


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not sure why you'd feel the need to throw rocks though?


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

Ohh Phildo I was going to throw rocks but I was too busy squatting in a bush peeing like a lady. ;p


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm sure you made a lot of friends today. Nothing like the sound of a outboard to help shut the fish down. Would never think of running my boat up that high just out of common courtesy to the waders. You've got the whole lower end to fish from below uniroyal down.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I never go past the Uniroyal Hole, I actually will stop and turn around where it starts to get shallow just past the pipe bridge and then head back with my kayak. I also make a point to paddle as far away from anyone that is shore/wade fishing. I will mention though I have just as much right to be fishing as someone does from shore. So I think people need to stop acting like they own the water. It's really getting old.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

kayak1979 said:


> I never go past the Uniroyal Hole, I actually will stop and turn around where it starts to get shallow just past the pipe bridge and then head back with my kayak. I also make a point to paddle as far away from anyone that is shore/wade fishing. I will mention though I have just as much right to be fishing as someone does from shore. So I think people need to stop acting like they own the water. It's really getting old.


People with common sense like you are not a problem. If someone came paddling along right thru my drift or hole Im fishing id probaly be irked lol


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

IDK who it was but watched a guy slinging on the corner just upstream of 20 bridge on Sunday morning and if he didn't land 20 he lost 50! On fire! I'm afraid to hit that side of river on a weekday with the no trespassing signs.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Would you get to that area from Kiwanis? sorry never fished there jw


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Its just common courtesy for your fellow angler? Paddling , rowing, electric motor is one thing. Outboards are another.. I fish from a boat on the lower end too. Never go past the upper end of the pipe bridge. I too give the bank guys and guys that are anchored wide berth. Its just common courtesy and respect for others not a sense of ownership.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I guess the reason why I felt compelled to say something is the treatment people give toward boaters/kayakers from the break wall. They will try to cast their lures out and hit you if they feel that you are too close. One morning I got up so early and launched my kayak and anchored right next to the break wall just to prove a point that I have as much equal right to being there as they do.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonder what they deal is at the breakwall. Maybe they feel kayaks are scaring the fish away? lol


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

When I went out Monday I had the waders on in the yak to get out and fish the island near the pipe bridge. Saw the guys in the flat bottom and figured they would throttle down when I waved them up my side (while wading) since the other was too shallow to shoot up. The guy never throttled back as I was waist deep waiting for them to pass! Luckily I got to shore before the worst wake hit, sad part was I had just landed 2 and none after they blew through at full throttle! I also give a wide berth to shore/wading fishermen where possible even though I make little to no sound. Or I sneak behind a wader and shore usually floating by to bs and create even less disturbance.


----------

